# Six day old hoglets :)



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

For your enjoyment, I took two of the six out today and snapped some pics and a video
PS...ignore my cutesy noises. It's hard not to make when you're holding two tiny hedgies!

































VIDEO:
http://s1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg602/Tabi_Underwood/?action=view&current=DSCN0593.mp4


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How could you not love those little angels to pieces! Baby is smiling in the last picture!!!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

He's a happy little fellah


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry but from everything I've read here we are not to handle them until 2 weeks 
and yet these are 6 days old amd you had to take them out for pictures?
I may get hate mail for this but as cute as they are to see how would you feel if mom hurt them because if it?
Am I the only one who feels this should be discuraged (sp) ?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm very familiar with the mama  She doesn't even huff when I pick them up. She's a good mom and hasn't been bothered by it before !


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are some healthy looking chubs! I'm glad mom doesn't mind you handling them, but still always be sure to be careful.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Sooooo cute! Thanks for showing us the photos and video!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no expertise whatsoever, but I certainly understand gogrnny's comment as I have always read that also.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It completely depends on the mama. 2 weeks is a good guideline for beginner breeders and for the "average" hedgie mama because it's usually the safest point to start in general - however, some mamas are very relaxed and are open to the babies being handled much earlier than others. It also can depend a lot on who's handling them - often a mama will trust their one special "person" to do this earlier than they would allow anyone else to. (For instance, our mentor will start handling the babies at different times depending on the demeanor of the female, almost always before 2 weeks, but she won't allow anyone that the mama doesn't know well to touch them until later on.)

Anyway! They're absolutely gorgeous, Tabi, and congratulations on a stunning litter! Here's hoping everything goes well with them!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks! And yeah she doesn't like anyone else in her room, but somehow she can always tell its me in the room and comes out to beg for mealies haha


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes indeed, they are gorgeous!!!


----------

